# How to feed Assassin Snails?



## jslmsca (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi,

I've got 10 Neons, 5 Cherry Red Shrimp, 5 Assassin Snails, and a substantially reduced snail population after only just one night in a 20 g tank!

I want to make sure the Assassins are well fed and don't go after the CRS.

1) What do you feed them?
2) How often do you feed them?
3) How do you feed them?

I bought some Hikari bloodworms. The Neons struggle to eat them but sure give it a shot. When it lands on the ground, they still go after it. I'm not sure how to feed the bloodworms and target the Assasins. Is there a way to put it on the ground? Will the CRS also eat bloodworms?

I bought Algae wafers specifically for the CRS but don't know if I should be putting those in with the Assassins roaming around.

Thanks.


----------



## 10galfornow (May 13, 2011)

Crs is crystal red shrimp rcs are red cherry shrimp, just so you know. Cherrys are incredibly quick though so assassins shouldn't be able to get them. I wouldn't worry about feeding the snails. If there is enough food they will reproduce, if there isn't then some will die and their population will stabilize.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Everything will eat thr bloodworms, and assassins will burrow and find something to eat anyways


----------



## jslmsca (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks. I did a search and some people on here have reported witnessing Assassins eating Red Cherry Shrimp. I obviously want to avoid that. Bloodworms are a treat so maybe once a week may suffice.

As an aside, I hope Assassins don't multiply at the rate of the pond snails!


----------



## mgamer20o0 (Mar 8, 2007)

they will eat about anything really. algae wafers cory pellets shrimp pellets. i keep mine with shrimp and yet the population keeps growing. with 200 in a tank you think the shrimp would all be dead.


----------



## garfieldnfish (Sep 25, 2010)

The assassins will not eat live RCS. They will, however, eat bloodworms, as will the RCS. But do not believe your assassins ate all the pest snails in one night. The pest snails, especially MTSs will be alive and well in the substrate but they will be hiding. I believe they can smell the assassins. I raise assassin snails and believe me I was close to buying MTSs on line because I thought they got all eaten by the assassins. I took the assassins out and guess what? All the MTSs showed up again. So don't worry about your snails they will find enough to eat for a long time to come. One adult assassin will eat only one pest snail every other day.


----------



## reignOfFred (Jun 7, 2010)

Since my big fish store here has an endless supply of trumpet snails I take trips every so often and have them give me a bagful so I can resupply the tank and provide food for the assassins to hunt. The idea of an assassin catching a shrimp seems a little weird to me, but then again I still haven't figured out what killed all my own cherries...


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

I just checked my tank and and can only count 5 PFR shrimp... i know i had close to 10.. has anyone else experiences assassins eating shrimp?


----------



## Fdsh5 (Jan 3, 2012)

My cherries actually hitch a ride on the assassins and clean their shells.


----------



## dougolasjr (Mar 3, 2010)

Shrimp are great hiders. Just because you don't see them doesn't mean they aren't there.


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

I hope so! i think i just used to see them out and about a lot more before i added the assassians


----------



## jimmytruong87 (Oct 16, 2012)

Assassin will eat shrimp


----------



## chubky (Dec 31, 2012)

There were a few threads from awhile back where people did experience Assassins eating RCS. From what I've gathered is that it is rare for it to happen, but not uncommon and that it usually happens when there is a lack of food (like others mentioned) or the shrimp is either weak or in the wrong place and the wrong time..and stupid. 

I have two assassins in my tank with amano shrimps and they are still ok. I was thinking about adding some RCS. If I do, I'll report back with my experience.


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

I wonder if i should throw a bunch of those ram horns back in to keep him bussy


----------



## mistahoo (Apr 25, 2012)

Assassin snails are scavengers as well as opportunists. _If_ they can get a shrimp, they'll take that chance. Though with RCS, I wouldn't really bother much as they'll reproduce like roaches and you won't have to worry about a death here and there.

I feed my Assassins tilapia fillet pieces and shrimp sometimes. They go to town on catfish pellets. It's like crack for all the fish, shrimp, and snails. I feed the algae wafers too and they munch on that. Basically any food they can find, they will eat.


----------

